# Replaced sub panel today with pics



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Not bad.

I would have put in a little bit bigger panel, but thats just me. And I dont like the ground bar orientation.

~Matt


----------



## Thxdts (Apr 20, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Not bad.
> 
> I would have put in a little bit bigger panel, but thats just me. And I dont like the ground bar orientation.
> 
> ~Matt


Thanks. They had a couple spares in the sub panel already, and the ground bars well, just never bothered to change them.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thxdts said:


> Thanks. They had a couple spares in the sub panel already, and the ground bars well, just never bothered to change them.


Wait, the ground bar comes that way stock???

~Matt


----------



## Thxdts (Apr 20, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Wait, the ground bar comes that way stock???
> 
> ~Matt


Now that I look at the pic I would say no. I suppose my dad did that because of the way the feeder came into the sub panel. But I understand, looks wierd.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

There is plenty of space to mount it to the back like normal on the bottom or bottom right side though.

~Matt


----------



## moman (Apr 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Wait, the ground bar comes that way stock???
> 
> ~Matt


 The holes for mounting the groundbar are already made where he landed it. you can however change the location if it really bothers you.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

moman said:


> The holes for mounting the groundbar are already made where he landed it. you can however change the location if it really bothers you.


Any electrician should have the tools to mount a ground bar anywhere he wants in a panel.

~Matt


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

moman said:


> The holes for mounting the groundbar are already made where he landed it. you can however change the location if it really bothers you.


 

Thats looks like a Cutler Hammer BR. They do not have holes in the side for a ground bar from the factory.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Any electrician should have the tools to mount a ground bar anywhere he wants in a panel.
> 
> ~Matt


 
And it appears the electrician did just that......you just don't like where he did it.:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

moman said:


> The holes for mounting the groundbar are already made where he landed it. you can however change the location if it really bothers you.


Not to mention, Only a knob gobbler calls California "cali". Have fun with your san francisco slippers.

!Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> And it appears the electrician did just that......you just don't like where he did it.:laughing:


I dont like much right now, Especially where he put the ground bar. Its asinine. Why would you purposely mount the ground bar so that your hand has to be up against the breakers to tighten a lug. there is plenty of space to put it elsewhere, he chose almost the worst spot available.

!~Matt


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I dont like much right now, Especially where he put the ground bar. Its asinine. Why would you purposely mount the ground bar so that your hand has to be up against the breakers to tighten a lug. there is plenty of space to put it elsewhere, he chose almost the worst spot available.
> 
> !~Matt


 
In those small 8 circuits I have had to put one like he did. But I usually choose the front bottom. I agree it looks like crap but you have to do what you have to do.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> In those small 8 circuits I have had to put one like he did. But I usually choose the front bottom. I agree it looks like crap but you have to do what you have to do.


Yeah, but you dont have to do it wrong, or, inconvenient purposely! There is nothing hard about tapping 1 or 2 holes and putting the ground bar at the bottom or the side.

I can say I have never thought to put the bar on the side of the cabinet for just that reason. There has always been room for it elsewhere, even in the most crowded panels.

~Matt


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Yeah, but you dont have to do it wrong, or, inconvenient purposely! There is nothing hard about tapping 1 or 2 holes and putting the ground bar at the bottom or the side.
> 
> I can say I have never thought to put the bar on the side of the cabinet for just that reason. There has always been room for it elsewhere, even in the most crowded panels.
> 
> ~Matt


Greenlee sells a power tapper set, bought for $26. best tool I ever invested in for grounding things properly.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Even though TOOL_5150 is a huge ***, I have to agree with him here. What a dumb location to mount a ground bar.


----------



## Thxdts (Apr 20, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Yeah, but you dont have to do it wrong, or, inconvenient purposely! There is nothing hard about tapping 1 or 2 holes and putting the ground bar at the bottom or the side.
> 
> I can say I have never thought to put the bar on the side of the cabinet for just that reason. There has always been room for it elsewhere, even in the most crowded panels.
> 
> ~Matt


It's not wrong though?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Thxdts said:


> It's not wrong though?


It's legal. Everyone has their own way of doing things. Im a neat freak and take time to make sure my panels look extra good! Good to me anyway. Thats all that counts!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Many pool panels have the ground bar mounted on the sidewall, the chosen location on the subject panel is legal , I would have chosen the back for neatness and ease but everyone has an opinion and choice, that's what keeps us all unique and competitive.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I dont like much right now, Especially where he put the ground bar. Its asinine. Why would you purposely mount the ground bar so that your hand has to be up against the breakers to tighten a lug. there is plenty of space to put it elsewhere, he chose almost the worst spot available.
> 
> !~Matt


It's in a perfect place to rip off some skin too. 



jwjrw said:


> It's legal. Everyone has their own way of doing things. Im a neat freak and take time to make sure my panels look extra good! Good to me anyway. Thats all that counts!


If it only looks good to you, it might actually look like s**t to everyone else. Just for fun, post a picture of one of your good panel jobs. Then we can decide if it really looks good or it's you. :laughing:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Makes me think tho, If someone made a groundbar with the screws on an angle, so that your hand wasnt against the breakers, the side of the panel could be a good option in some crowded panels as an aftermarket part... if you patent it I send my cut to the forum.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> It's in a perfect place to rip off some skin too.
> 
> 
> 
> If it only looks good to you, it might actually look like s**t to everyone else. Just for fun, post a picture of one of your good panel jobs. Then we can decide if it really looks good or it's you. :laughing:


 
That was my point. Everyone has their own idea of what looks good.

I have posted pics of my panels......in fact one of them is on the front page of my website.....It could be only me that thinks it looks good. But I did get some compliments from the regulars here. Even a few of the union guys!:laughing:

www.whiteelectriccompany.com


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I think it's a fine installation. 

The ground bar is OK where it is, especially if it has the combo square-drive screws. 

One thing is for sure; it's WAY better than what it replaced!

Rob


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

I have had to mount a ground bar n the side of a panel before. When upgrading a service the old main panel became a sub-panel. All the grounds were too short to mount the ground bar anywhere else in the panel.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

idontknow said:


> I have had to mount a ground bar n the side of a panel before. When upgrading a service the old main panel became a sub-panel. All the grounds were too short to mount the ground bar anywhere else in the panel.


That's why QO panels are so good... because the ground/ neutral block is above where the OCPD's are terminated. 

That's a decent looking job, except for that crazy positioning of the ground block.


----------



## moman (Apr 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Not to mention, Only a knob gobbler calls California "cali". Have fun with your san francisco slippers.
> 
> !Matt


Thanks TOOL fitting name


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jza said:


> Even though TOOL_5150 is a huge ***, I have to agree with him here. What a dumb location to mount a ground bar.





moman said:


> Thanks TOOL fitting name


HAHAHA 

:laughing: <- In case you cant read.

~Matt


----------

